# Fliegen beschweren ohne Wurfbehinderung?



## Kxnst (25. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich komme mit meinen Goldkopfnymphe  nie tief genug um die guten Stellen zu erreichen.Wie kann ich diese beschweren ohne das es sich im Wurf auswirkt?

mfg


----------



## Thomas090883 (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fliegen beschweren ohne Wurfbehinderung?*

Hallo,

mmmhhh...stehendes oder fließendes Gewässer?
Die "unelegantere" Lösung wäre ein Bleischrot vorzuschalten...wirft sich beschissen...
Am besten ist es, wenn man sich mit Tungsten-Beads behilft.
Tungsten ist bei gleicher Masse um einiges schwerer als Blei...
Das heißt, du kannst mit weniger "Angriffsfläche" für die Strömung schwerere Nymphen fischen... in der Regel reicht die zu erreichende Tiefe aus....kommt dann sicherlich aber auch auf das Gewässer drauf an und auf die verwendete Rutenklasse.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## WK1956 (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fliegen beschweren ohne Wurfbehinderung?*

Hallo,

um meine Nymphen auch in schneller Strömung auf die richtige Tiefe zu bringen verwende ich Bleivorfächer.
Entweder die im Handel erhältlichen beschwerten Vorfächer zum Fliegenfischen oder ich mache sie mir selbst aus Lead Core zum Karpfenfischen. Bei den Selbstgemachten ist man wesentlich flexibler was die Länge und damit das Gewicht angeht, ich verwende Vorfächer von 10 cm bis 100 cm.

Gruß Werner


----------



## Kxnst (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fliegen beschweren ohne Wurfbehinderung?*

Fließendes Gewässer, naja normale Rutenklasse für normale Fließgewässer =) aber werd das mal mit dem Tungsten probieren und mal wegen schwereren Fliegen schauen.


----------



## tommig (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fliegen beschweren ohne Wurfbehinderung?*

Tungsten ist schon mal gut.
Evtl beim tiefen Nymphen auf das gezogene Vorfach verzichten!! Der große Durchmesser im oberen Teil verhindert ein rasches Ein-/Absinken des Vorfaches. Der Widerstand ist einfach zu groß. 
Ich knüpfe mir ein Vorfach aus 0,30 und 0,16, oder 0,14. Zusätzlich entfette ich das Material auf der gesammten Länge. Wichtig ist auch die natürliche ( Dead Drift ) Drift, damit die Nymphe durchsinken kann!!
Gruß, Thomas.


----------



## felixe (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fliegen beschweren ohne Wurfbehinderung?*

Hallo,
ich hatte das gleiche Problem. Tungstennymphen kann man bei uns in Ö ab 2,40 Euronen haben (für meinen Geschmack viel zu teuer|uhoh, gehen schnell nach unten, hängen da relativ leicht fest...
Ich mach das jetzt mit 2 Goldkopfnymphen in Reihe (Abstand 20 bis 30cm) und komm damit sehr gut zurecht:q

LG
Felix#h


----------



## Thomas090883 (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fliegen beschweren ohne Wurfbehinderung?*

Das ist durchaus eine bekannte und auch effektive Methode....geht auch ganz gut mit Nymphe und dahintergeknüpfter Nassfliege.

Dort wo aber nur eine Rute mit einem Haken erlaubt ist, muss man sich anders behelfen und da kommt man um Tungsten nicht wirklich rum.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## volkerm (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fliegen beschweren ohne Wurfbehinderung?*

Hallo Konst,

bei so etwas fische ich eine schnelle 6er IMX Loomis.
Die kann ein Schrotblei ab.
Elegant ist anders, aber effektiv ist das.
Nymphen schwer machen geht fehl; die sacken zu schnell durch, und die Federn spielen nicht.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## tommig (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fliegen beschweren ohne Wurfbehinderung?*



volkerma schrieb:


> Nymphen schwer machen geht fehl; die sacken zu schnell durch, und die Federn spielen nicht.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Volker



#r
Ich habe hier schon einiges gelesen.....aber das ist eine völlig neue Theorie
Gruß, Thomas.


----------



## volkerm (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fliegen beschweren ohne Wurfbehinderung?*

Thomas,

ein Kasselener.
Der Nordhesse aus Rotenburg schreibt:
Marabou und Rebhuhn funzt perfekt; aber nicht an Haken/Köpfen, die zugrunde rauschen.
Darum Vorblei.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## tommig (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fliegen beschweren ohne Wurfbehinderung?*

Keine Ahnung wen/was Du da zitierst#h
Ich persönlich fische so wie beschrieben. Holperbleie u.ä. lehne ich ab, und dafür gibt es gute Gründe 
Aber jeder soll es machen wie´s gefällt.
Gruß, Thomas.
PS: Eine Nymphe fischt am besten am Grund des Gewässers und/oder auf dem Wege zur Oberfläche.


----------



## volkerm (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fliegen beschweren ohne Wurfbehinderung?*

Thomas,

wen sollte ich zitiert haben?

Grüße

Volker


----------



## tommig (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fliegen beschweren ohne Wurfbehinderung?*



volkerma schrieb:


> Thomas,
> 
> ein Kasselener.
> Der Nordhesse aus Rotenburg schreibt:
> ...



Na den Nordhessen aus Rotenburg....|wavey:


----------



## Flyfisher1 (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fliegen beschweren ohne Wurfbehinderung?*



volkerma schrieb:


> Hallo Konst,
> 
> bei so etwas fische ich eine schnelle 6er IMX Loomis.
> Die kann ein Schrotblei ab.
> ...



*Sicher nur einmal*, wenn die Spitze richtig getroffen wird. Ich glaube ich hatte schon mal vor Klemmblei ( Schrotblei ) auf dem Vorfach gewarnt. Wenn das Klemmblei direkt am Öhr sitzt ist eine Beschädigung durch aufknallen auf die Rutenspitze ziemlich unwahrscheinlich. Wenn es aber weiter weg, auf den Vorfach sitzt sehr leicht möglich.
suche mal nach " Brooks - Methode " die anderen Möglichkeiten wurden ja schon genannt, wobei ich Leadcore für zu unbequem halte. Da geht schon eher ein Polyleader aber das muss richtig auf dei Rute abgestimmt sein, sonst wirft es sich auch wie ein Ziegelstein.


----------



## WK1956 (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fliegen beschweren ohne Wurfbehinderung?*



Flyfisher1 schrieb:


> wobei ich Leadcore für zu unbequem halte.


 
warum?


----------



## Kuddel xxxxxxxx (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fliegen beschweren ohne Wurfbehinderung?*

Hallo Konst,

das Grundproblem liegt häufig darin, dass Viele nicht wirklich wissen, wie man mit einer Nymphe fischt. Nymphenfischen bedeutet in der Regel _Dead Drift_, das heißt, stromauf servieren, absinken lassen und unbehindert auf sich zu treiben lassen. Die Tiefe, in der die Nymphe dann läuft ist abhängig von ihrer Sinkgeschwindigkeit und dem Vorhalt, mit dem du sie servierst. Die Sinkgeschwindigkeit kannst du zum Beispiel mit Tungstenköpfen oder Bleiunterwicklungen erhöhen oder auch dadurch, dass du glatte strömungsgünstige Nymhen wählst, die beim Absinken wenig Wasserwiderstand bieten, wie die polnischen und tschechischen Sedgenymphen. Tungstenköpfe sind durch das hohe spezifische Gewicht mit Sicherheit _die_ Beschwerung, die sich beim Werfen am wenigsten bemerkbar macht. 

Ein dünnes unverjüngtes Vorfach erhöht auch die Sinkgeschwindigkeit. Ebenso die richtige Präsentation, nämlich so, dass das Vorfach beim Wurf etwas zurückschlägt und nicht gestreckt wassert (Tuck Cast). Dann kann die Nymphe ungehinderter absinken.

Da man beim Nymphenfischen stromauf den Biß sehen können muß -die Spitze der Fliegenschnur oder ein Bißanzeiger bleiben kurz stehen, schließen sich Bleivorfächer und Polyleader aus. Sie dienen bestenfalls zum _Nymphenstreamern_ stromab.

Ob du Bleischrot als Beschwerung nimmst oder Tungstenperlen ist hinsichtlich des Rutenzerstörungspotenzials ziemlich egal. Ein Volltreffer kann in beiden Fällen zum Rutenbruch führen.

Dass eine Tungstennymphe weniger fängt, weil sie weniger verführerisch spielt, kann in einigen Einzelfällen vorkommen. Aber das muß nicht so sein. Eine polnische Sedgepuppe geht schneller unter als ein Stein, spielt zwar nicht, überzeugt aber Äschen und Forellen fast immer.



Viele Grüße!


Achim


----------



## Flyfisher1 (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fliegen beschweren ohne Wurfbehinderung?*

Moin Kuddel, gut gebrüllt Löwe!
Um mir hier einen langen Sermon zu ersparen verweise ich auf:
http://flyfisherlive.wordpress.com/2010/05/26/das-anbieten-der-jignymphe/


----------

